# Some new twists on redfish flies



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I get bored tying the same old flies, so I have been trying to build some redfish flies out of trout patterns....

I just got back from Arkansas on a trout fishing excursion with some friends. One firend showed me a streamer from Idylwilde Fly Co. called a Belly Dancer. I was intrigued by the fly and have adapted it to redfish. By tying the fly with a deer hair head and a tungsten bead, it has crazy action in the water and is more or less neutrally buoyant. This style of fly should catch on as I’m sure it will work equally well on bass, snook, etc.

Another fascination in Arkansas was with articulated streamers. I have not had a chance to fish this yet but it swims pretty well. It looks goofy I admit but I’ll try anything.

Finally, I like shrimp, particularly Brooks Bouldin’s Shrimp. But it takes forever to tie and I can never make it look as good as he does (or the ones they tie and sell at Anglers Edge in Houston). So I simplified the body by using crystal estaz and a plamered hackle instead of a dubbing loop. It takes half the time to tie. It still doesn’t look as good to me, but the fish could care less. They love this fly.


----------



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

*Nice fly's*

I am interested in buying some of each. Congrats on your style.

Jp


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are sweet! I may have to get some pointers soon, im looking into trying my hand at tying again. Those shrimp are great looking! What do they look like wet?


-mac-


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I feel you on tying the same old fly all the time. Shrimp look good. Interested to see if you have fouling problems with the top picture. An articulated floating tail Kwan? That is interesting.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

The shrimp are available at Angler's Edge in Houston. Their number is (713) 224-4359. I am sure they would tie the top fly as well for you. It's pretty simple. The middle fly is really an experiment. I'll let you know if you even want it. If you are tying the shrimp yourself, the whole idea of the way I tied it was to basically dress up a wooly bugger with eyes, a little deer hair for the horn and a swiss straw shell. They way it was originally tied is really hard to make it look good. Like I said, the fish seem to care less.

I haven't had fouling problems with the top fly. The hook goes through the middle of the zonker (like a trout zonker). The only fouling issue would be if you tied a really long zonker and it impaled itself on the hook point. I also haven't tied it with a weed guard (will need to by summer) which should prevent any fouling at all.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I gotcha now, from the pic I thought the zonker strip was just tied in at eye.


----------

